# I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## skiprat (Jan 3, 2008)

Well blow me down!!!!! I don't believe it either, but The Guild have just accepted me as a new member

They must be lowering their standards!!!!! But I am really dead chuffed.[:I]
I'll post a pic of the pen I submitted as soon as it comes back as I didn't take a pic before I sent it.( OK, but not my favourite.)


----------



## THarvey (Jan 3, 2008)

*Congratulations Skip!!!!!*

It is well deserved.  I have enjoyed your pens since the day I arrived on IAP.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm glad to be the first to say well deserved and congrats!

(well almost first)


----------



## alphageek (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats!   Thats gotta be really exciting.  Can you give us an idea of what your pen included as a preview of the pic?  Type?  Style?   Was it one of your stainless creations?


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 3, 2008)

Well done. That's, how do y'all say it, the dog's dangly bits. [8D]


----------



## louisbry (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats!  You deserve the honor as all of your pens are enlighting and most are original.


----------



## CrazyBear (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations Skiprat. Instead of them lowering their standards they have simply realised how fantastic your pens are


----------



## Milpaul (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrat's Skip! I'm sure you are the only one surprised. I look forward to seeing your name on the show your pens forum. Your work is always unique and very well planned and executed. I hope you will keep "slummin" with us on the board.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 3, 2008)

From the photos I have seen of your work and creativity in your designs, it is most deserving.  Great job Steve!


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 3, 2008)

That's an honor I can't begin to think will ever come my way.


----------



## Mudder (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations Skippy!


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations! That is quite an honor.
I can't wait to see that pen, it must be a real beauty..

That is the ultimate job well done.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 3, 2008)

*CONGRATS SKIPPY!!!!!!!!!*



Steven, that is just *wonderful* news and most certainly well deserved!! The guild should be happy to have you! Will you be the first one from the UK? [8D][8D][8D]

Hey, Steven you will still hang here around here won't you?? [?]


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats Steve  Any number of pens you posted here were good enough for enrty to the PMG.
Your eye for color and design is tops []


----------



## Dario (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations!!! [8D][^]


----------



## drayman (Jan 3, 2008)

congratulations steven, we told you so last september, good on yah.[]


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 3, 2008)

Cogratulations!


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 3, 2008)

That is great news, Steven.  I'm glad to see that the Guild recognizes the outstanding work you've been displaying for my (and the rest of the IAP) viewing pleasure.  Well deserved!


----------



## Ligget (Jan 3, 2008)

About bloody time, how long have I been telling you to submit one of your pens!

Well deserved buddy![]


----------



## NavyDiver (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## LostintheWoods (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations, Steven! Your creativity most certainly deserves recognition by the PMG, and the honor they have shown you is richly deserved.


----------



## DocStram (Jan 3, 2008)

A well deserved honor!


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jan 3, 2008)

Its about time Steven, we all knew it was a dead cert you getting accepted.
A craftmans with your abitility shouldn't be left out.

I can't wait to see your master-piece.

CONGRATULATIONS

All we have to do now is to get you selling them.[]


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ligget_
> 
> About bloody time, how long have I been telling you to submit one of your pens!
> 
> Well deserved buddy![]



I think this says it very well!!

However, when it comes to "deserving" - your addition will raise the standards of the PMG!!

Should you have made it???  Well, is a duck's butt watertight????[:0][:0][:0][:0]

I also agree, you're the dog's dangly bits!!![xx(][xx(][xx(][xx(]

(How am I doing on my British???)

In American:  "Great work, you deserve it!!!"


----------



## rherrell (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations Steven! Couldn't have happened to a more deserving fellow.


----------



## gerryr (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, it was high time you got off your limey arse and submitted a pen.[}]

Well deserved recognition and congratulations.


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats Skippy..I don't even need to see the pen to know that it is worthy!


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations, Steve!!!!


----------



## great12b4ever (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve CONGRATULATIONS [^][^]on obtaing the goal that I fear I will never be able to attain .  Your work has been awesome and makes me want to invest in a metal lathe and branch out into making more of my own parts, but alas, I still need to get B2B down on Slimlines, before I try to go farther. 

Rob


----------



## rlharding (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, thank you for all the congrats. PMG may well be the Posh Country Club, but IAP is still home.[:I]

I have however banged my swollen head several times going through the doorway and my cheeks still hurt from grinning.[)]

Cheers

Oh yeah, my wife wants to know if I now get a badge for my raincoat!!!!!  Cheeky cow[}]

( Gerry and Ed, you may HAVE to be a Brit to get that one)


----------



## gwilki (Jan 3, 2008)

Great news, Steve. Congratulations!!!


----------



## winpooh498 (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 3, 2008)

Way to go. Congratulations. Keep up the great work.

Mike


----------



## CaptG (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats Steve, Can not wait to see the pics.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 3, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## thewishman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations! You know, when you first started here I was wondering if you were just a bad skier. It was most of a year later that I learned the break in your name came *after*</u> the p, instead of before the p.

Your pens are always fun to see. Congrats, again.

Chris


----------



## skiprat (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thewishman_
> 
> Congratulations! You know, when you first started here I was wondering if you were just a bad skier. It was most of a year later that I learned the break in your name came *after*</u> the p, instead of before the p.
> 
> ...




Chris you owe me a new laptop. I just spilt my beer all over it.
I didn't know you guys knew what a Prat was. It better not stick or I'll haunt you. I'm still struggling with the 'Skippy' that Ed4Copies coined.

OK enough of this, there is loads more fun going on in the Birthday Bash.

Thanks all


----------



## ashaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve
Congrats.  Your pens are great..


----------



## R2 (Jan 3, 2008)

Good on you Skip! Well deserved!![][:X]


----------



## papaturner (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations! You ought to be a charter member with your skills.

Perry


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 3, 2008)

Way to go Steve,


That is a great honour.......I am so pleased fro you, very well deserved my friend!



I'll try knocking on the PMG door this year....any secrets words I should know to get the door to open?[)]


----------



## TBone (Jan 3, 2008)

*CONGRATS!!!!*

Well deserved from the pics of your work that I've seen.


----------



## Verne (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve,
What a honor. Congratulations.
Vern


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey, I won't even call you Skippy this time!  Congratulations to a true innovator for this recogition!!


----------



## galoot_loves_tools (Jan 3, 2008)

Good job! I always look forward to your latest creations, I'm not at all surprised that the Guild recognized a true innovator.


----------



## Malainse (Jan 3, 2008)

With your innovation and artistic skill you belong in the PMG....

Congratulation....


----------



## LEAP (Jan 3, 2008)

What took them so long? Its great to see such talent recognized even if it is from across the pond.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> 
> I'm still struggling with the 'Skippy' that Ed4Copies coined. Thanks all



I don't know Steve, I kind of like it.  Besides your handle makes me think of a kid using a rat instead of a flat stone to skip across the pond.[]  Skippy just seems like a fun name!

Mike


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations Steven. A well deserved honor.

Hey Ed,
You forgot "over the moon" which is what Steven is I'll bet. 

Do a good turn daily!
Don






> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Should you have made it???  Well, is a duck's butt watertight????[:0][:0][:0][:0]
> 
> ...


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW wow wow, you must be so excited and proud!  Great going, congratulations and all the others good stuff.  Can't wait to see the pen!!!!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 3, 2008)

Way to go Steven.  You have always set the bar pretty high with your unique style and imagination.  Look foward to even higher bars.


----------



## CSue (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations Steve!  As someone else said, any of the pens you've shown us here show you are more deserving os the recognition of extremely awe-ing([:0]) skill as a craftsman!


----------



## splinter99 (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations, as everyone else has said your innovative thinking and use of materials is worthy of the recognition. I have always considered you as one of my "heros" in the pen turning world


----------



## Poppy (Jan 3, 2008)

A well deserved honor, congratulations Steve.[8D][^]


----------



## shawn394 (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations Steve. Can't wait to see the pen that you thought was "good enough" to send.  I think the pens that you regularly show us are wonderful.  Once again way to go.


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!    Look forward to seeing your pen!


----------



## theturningcircle (Jan 4, 2008)

Very well done Steve.
Having seen your work first hand, this honour is well overdue.
Looking forward to seeing more of your innovative work.
Ian


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations, you deserve to be a member.


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations, Steve!!


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## johncrane (Jan 4, 2008)

Well done Mate!and congrats!!now that you have been knighted do we address you as
'Sir'skiprat. [}]


----------

